# Schwinn ladies cycle



## Nonny (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi I've just purchased the ladies Schwinn of eBay UK they said its a 1955  serial number b64316 would this be correct also wot colour blue would it be there two blues on it  for a ladies it seems a small cycle more like a young girls


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 4, 2019)

Looks like a Schwinn COED that someone changed the original lt. blue blade fork for a springer fork and the wheels, pedals and seat are not original .


----------



## Nonny (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes it as a coed sticker on the chain guard that's why the Springer fork is a different colour blue I'll try and look for a picture of the coed  cycle she did say she made the seat cover  I've looked at the pedals they're  not right I'll try get some Schwinn ones also the seat  I'll look wot the wheel rims are like as well should they be 24" wheels  I'm new to the Schwinn cycles so don't no wot I'm buying thanks for your help Norman


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 5, 2019)

Have you run the serial number to find a date?  The coed came in both 24" and 26" sizes.  From what I can tell, the coed name was not used yearly like Starlet, Hornet, etc.  From the pictures that I found, it appears that the front rack was exchanged for a springer fork.  Different head lamp but typical painted fenders and chrome wheels.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2019)

Your serial number was used in three different years so that will make this somewhat fun to figure out. It's also badged as a BF Goodrich so the name Co-ed might have been used only on the bikes made for BFG.
Here are the dates for that serial stamping.
3-4 thru 3-31-1952
10-15 thru 10-16-1953
2-13-1957

Looking at your bike I would guess it's Schwinn badged sister was the Meteor, or model D-62. It does look like a 26" model and the markings on the tires will tell you . I doubt it's a 1957 model since the paint is not a Opal color. So now the fun figuring out if it's a 1952 or 53 model.


----------



## rennfaron (Aug 5, 2019)

53?
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1953-schwinn-co-ed-bicycle-1874804128
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-schwinn-bicycle-489534063


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 5, 2019)

If it's a 52 or 53, it will have Schwinn Tubular S2 rims (that will be stamped on the rim ) and 26 x 2.125 tires.  If it's a 1957, it will have Schwinn Tubular S7 rims (also stamped)and 26 x 1-3/4" tires.  If the tires are original, they _may_ be 26 x 1.75.


----------



## Nonny (Aug 6, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> If it's a 52 or 53, it will have Schwinn Tubular S2 rims (that will be stamped on the rim ) and 26 x 2.125 tires.  If it's a 1957, it will have Schwinn Tubular S7 rims (also stamped)and 26 x 1-3/4" tires.  If the tires are original, they _may_ be 26 x 1.75.
> 
> View attachment 1042177



Hi that's great info I will check the rims the tyers r Schwinn 26/.175  just need new tubes which I've got  I'll take pictures of rims for u and wot ever else I think might be of use  I've just ordered the book called my cool bike the lady I got it of said that particular bike was was advertised in there with her stood next to it  I'm just waiting for the book to arrive it's been sent only cost £3  on eBay world of books I'll be in touch I'm not good with computers I had a mild stroke speak to you soon thanks


----------



## Nonny (Aug 6, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Your serial number was used in three different years so that will make this somewhat fun to figure out. It's also badged as a BF Goodrich so the name Co-ed might have been used only on the bikes made for BFG.
> Here are the dates for that serial stamping.
> 3-4 thru 3-31-1952
> 10-15 thru 10-16-1953
> ...



Mine comes up as 2_13- 57


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2019)

From the BF Goodrich catalog pages...


----------



## Nonny (Aug 6, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> From the BF Goodrich catalog pages...View attachment 1042216
> View attachment 1042215



Very good book that  mines back pedal brake  so the Springer forks r not correct on mine would the tank be available as a extra I checked serial number and says 1957


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2019)

Nonny said:


> Very good book that  mines back pedal brake  so the Springer forks r not correct on mine would the tank be available as a extra I checked serial number and says 1957



The model wasn’t available in 57, and yours is a balloon tire model. Only balloon bike available in 57 was the Wasp or D-12 model. Springer could have been available as an option.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 6, 2019)

Also just noticed besides some of the parts mentioned, it has drop center rims which would be wrong for the bike. By 48/49, all Schwinn balloon tire bikes were equipped with S-2 rims.


----------



## Nonny (Aug 6, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> The model wasn’t available in 57, and yours is a balloon tire model. Only balloon bike available in 57 was the Wasp or D-12 model. Springer could have been available as an option.



Yes  it must have been a option because the Springer forks fit perfect in the mudguard for the chrome bar and Springer the mudguard is original to the frame as the paint colour is original on both it's just the Springer and the tank side is a deeper blue the wheels and tyres r after market ones tyers saying Schwinn classic if you had standard forks on the mudguard wouldn't fit


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 6, 2019)

Nonny said:


> Hi that's great info I will check the rims the tyers r Schwinn 26/.175  just need new tubes which I've got  I'll take pictures of rims for u and wot ever else I think might be of use  I've just ordered the book called my cool bike the lady I got it of said that particular bike was was advertised in there with her stood next to it  I'm just waiting for the book to arrive it's been sent only cost £3  on eBay world of books I'll be in touch I'm not good with computers I had a mild stroke speak to you soon thanks


Gentlemen,
The original poster added in this post (#8) that "..... the tyers r Schwinn 26/1.75".  

There was not a COED model in 57, the chain guard is a Phantom style chain guard, and it is sporting the drop center (not Schwinn) rims.  I think the bike is a mix of parts of different bikes of different makes from different years with a COED decal added to the chain guard.

Here's a link that shows each page from the Schwinn catalogs from 1951 through 1960. Browse through it and see what looks close.  

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1958_hornet.html 

Where is the serial number stamped.  On the left side of the frame near the axle (rear drop out) or on the bottom of the frame where the crank goes through it (bottom bracket)?  The placement of the stamped serial number is another good way to determine the year of the bike.

Here's a link to bikes 1941 through 1950.  Look through it as well.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/index.html


----------



## Nonny (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi well it looks like I certainly got stung in the tail I've never had a Schwinn before so didn't no anything I've checked tyers there after market Schwinn classic also the rims r the same with no logo on them at all


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 6, 2019)

Unless you're trying to make it perfect for shows or to resell and make a profit, just ride it and enjoy it.  Looks like a really nice bike to ride.  Will anyone else in your neighborhood know what it is (or isn't)?  To them it is a neat old American bike.


----------



## Nonny (Aug 6, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Unless you're trying to make it perfect for shows or to resell and make a profit, just ride it and enjoy it.  Looks like a really nice bike to ride.  Will anyone else in your neighborhood know what it is (or isn't)?  To them it is a neat old American bike.



Your right nobody over here would no


----------

